# Oberon Charm use



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok - I can't take credit for this idea as I noticed it on cheshirenc's picture they posted.










I haven't seen anyone else mention this, but a good use for the charms we are all getting included with our Oberon covers would be to use them as a 'grip' for the bungee closure.

You simply take off one end of the bungee cord, (carefully), thread it through the charm and put the bumgee cord back. Voila! an easy grip to pull the bungee cord off with! and it shows off the charm very well!.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> Ok - I can't take credit for this idea as I noticed it on cheshirenc's picture he posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the same post and did this mine as well. I love it. The only problem is I tend to fiddle with it while reading and I'm worried if I will stretch out the bungee. I have the replacement, so I'll keep it on for now. It looks so cute on the cover.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

very cute idea!!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I love it - I was having problems grabbing the bungee to pull it from around the button, and had several people try to pull the button to open it! This way it gives a visual cue to pull on it to take the bungee off.

Works like a charm!! <pun intended...hehe>


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

incredibly cute


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh wow, so simple.  Thanks.
deb


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

just did it with my new River Garden cover for the K2.  LOVING it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I had seen this posted before but forgot how cute it is, I will definitely do it when I receive my cover.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Female readers are digging this


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Great idea - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh I am so doing this when I get mine.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> Female readers are digging this


Hey I'm male and I dig it too!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> Hey I'm male and I dig it too!


 haha, I'm not digging it but it's cool.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I did it because I didn't have any use for the charm, but was too cute to discard.

BUT

The main reason. Every person holding the oberon for the first time always tried to open the cover by pulling up on the button as if it was a snap. I'm guessing the bungee was hidden by the button. Adding the charm gives me something to pull on to get the bungee from behind the button and allows others to see it is a button and not a snap.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is mine on my cover. Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

cheshirenc said:


> I did it because I didn't have any use for the charm, but was too cute to discard.
> 
> BUT
> 
> The main reason. Every person holding the oberon for the first time always tried to open the cover by pulling up on the button as if it was a snap. I'm guessing the bungee was hidden by the button. Adding the charm gives me something to pull on to get the bungee from behind the button and allows others to see it is a button and not a snap.


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it's a great idea & I would do it, except I didn't get a charm that matches my cover like these pictures seem to. I ordered the Forest cover & they sent me what they say is a bear? (it looks kind of like a wolf head to me) I am not really feeling the bear/wolf charm.......
but yours are very cute.  
kjn


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kjn33 said:


> I think it's a great idea & I would do it, except I didn't get a charm that matches my cover like these pictures seem to. I ordered the Forest cover & they sent me what they say is a bear? (it looks kind of like a wolf head to me) I am not really feeling the bear/wolf charm.......
> but yours are very cute.
> kjn


Check with ElDogStar--he got two of the same charm (a tree?) and is looking to trade for something different.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5275.0.html


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

WoW! Way Cute!


----------



## sirsell (Mar 1, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> WoW! Way Cute!


Yes indeed I'm digging this big time!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Seriously!!!  I loved my little charm that came with my Tree of Life (tree charm) but I wasn't sure what to do with it.  I stuck it on my keychain but it didn't dangle   But now that I see THIS: I ran off to move it to my bungee!!  Yea!  I love it now!!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I did that with both of my Oberons and love it...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Which 2 Oberons do you have, TM?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL! I have the Creekbed Maple in Sadle and the Forest in Fern. When i got them, no color choice... I really, reaaly adore the green (like it better than Fern) and would have gotten eiother one in green if had been available then.


I am seriously considering either getting the Forest in green (and trying to sell the Fern one as i really don't need two Forests, even though i really, really love that pattern) or ordering the Tree of Life in green


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I did this when I got my daughter's Forest cover yesterday. I already plan on doing it when I get my ROH. It's really cute and one more thing to "play" with while I read.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I had mine on my keychain but I'm moving it to my kindle.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I had mine on my keychain but I'm moving it to my kindle. Thanks for sharing.


 Thats a great idea.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

cheshirenc said:


> I did it because I didn't have any use for the charm, but was too cute to discard.
> 
> BUT
> 
> The main reason. Every person holding the oberon for the first time always tried to open the cover by pulling up on the button as if it was a snap. I'm guessing the bungee was hidden by the button. Adding the charm gives me something to pull on to get the bungee from behind the button and allows others to see it is a button and not a snap.


Is that a sun charm they sent with the ROH cover? Perfect!


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

How are you guys doing this? I have the new K2 cover and I received a Sun charm with the Hokusai wave (I wish I had the cat instead) but I don't know how to take the bungee off, it looks sown into the cover.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

First take your K2 out.  Then, take the plastic thingy out of the back of the cover....once that comes out you will be able to feel the ends of the bungee way down at the bottom of the pocket.  It is easy to remove ithe bungee by lining up the metal ends of the bungee to the hole.  Take one end out, slip the charm on, put the metal end back through the hole, replace the platic thingy. replace the Kindle.  DONE!!!


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, thank you!   That worked well.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeaness!


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> It is easy to remove ithe bungee by lining up the metal ends of the bungee to the hole. Take one end out, slip the charm on, put the metal end back through the hole, replace the platic thingy. replace the Kindle. DONE!!!


[insert step] If you want the charm to hang from the bottom of the bungie, turn the charm on it's side facing the spine with the eye on top, to thread the bungie; otherwise, if you want it to hang from the top, face it toward the right-hand edge when threaded. This is crucial b/c if you do this wrong you will say words your momma shouldn't hear you say and you'll have to bugger around with that damn bungie again to get it back out of the hole and do it all over again. ()

Oberon should seriously consider putting this up on their website. The damn bungie was my single biggest complaint about the Oberon cover (I was really starting to *hate* securing it) and that little charm trick did wonders. It's the simplest thing in the world to do now.

I can't believe I hadn't thought of that either -- kept wondering what the hell to do with the charm 'sides let it take up space in a drawer. Saw that picture and had a "what?! that's legal??" moment and ran for my Kindle....didn't even stop to look at the rest of the pictures.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

This is the perfect use for the charm!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I traded a Wolf charm for a Tree of Life charm with ElDogStar and they should be arriving at their respective new homes by Monday - I can't wait to hang the new charm from the bungie.  I didn't like the idea of having the wolf "lurking in the Forest", but the Tree of Life will complete the whole theme and make the bungie easier to take on and off.  Thanks everybody (especially ElDog)!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was a beta tester for the only Oberon cover I have *right now* (Leslie drums her fingers impatiently and goes off to check the UPS tracking for the 3rd time this morning). They didn't send us charms with the beta test covers. In fact, in some weird mix-up of velcro, my cover didn't include the fuzzy velcro that goes on the Kindle, either. I fixed that with a trip to Joann Fabrics. Even so, I still love the cover, but I am looking forward to getting my new red one and getting Hugh into it...complete with charm.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Do we have a list somewhere of what different charms Oberon sends out? I thought I saw it somenwhere but can't find it now.

Tracie


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Goofy370 said:


> Do we have a list somewhere of what different charms Oberon sends out? I thought I saw it somenwhere but can't find it now.
> 
> Tracie


I think it is in one of the monster-long Oberon Cover threads. At first we thought the charms actually had something in common with the covers (and in some cases they did), but the final decision seemed to be they were random and there were maybe 6-12 different ones. I remember wolf, tree of life, sun, sleeping cat and dragonfly - I'm sure others will chime in with more.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

crebel said:


> I think it is in one of the monster-long Oberon Cover threads. At first we thought the charms actually had something in common with the covers (and in some cases they did), but the final decision seemed to be they were random and there were maybe 6-12 different ones. I remember wolf, tree of life, sun, sleeping cat and dragonfly - I'm sure others will chime in with more.


Oh, I'm hoping I get a sun charm with my purple ROH cover due to arrive *AT THE END OF MARCH!* argh-h-h!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> [insert step] If you want the charm to hang from the bottom of the bungie, turn the charm on it's side facing the spine with the eye on top, to thread the bungie; otherwise, if you want it to hang from the top, face it toward the right-hand edge when threaded. This is crucial b/c if you do this wrong you will say words your momma shouldn't hear you say and you'll have to bugger around with that damn bungie again to get it back out of the hole and do it all over again. ()


Thanks V! I see this exact scenario happening anyway, but it would appear I won't be alone. And as you know, Mark Twain says that sometimes profanity provides a relief denied even unto prayer.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD, I really think you're going to get it earlier than that. There was some confusion with the emails they sent out. All of the pre-orders should finish shipping this week and if you got the email saying it was completed, then it HAS been mailed out. I expect you'll get it sometime early next week.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> DD, I really think you're going to get it earlier than that. There was some confusion with the emails they sent out. All of the pre-orders should finish shipping this week and if you got the email saying it was completed, then it HAS been mailed out. I expect you'll get it sometime early next week.


Oh, I hope you're right, luv! That would be a pleasant surprise. Since it's being shipped USPS Priority Mail, I was even hoping there was a mistake and I might get it tomorrow (Saturday)! But I'll take early next week!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Goofy370 said:


> Do we have a list somewhere of what different charms Oberon sends out? I thought I saw it somenwhere but can't find it now.
> 
> Tracie


Here is the thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3850.0.html


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

My beautiful Purple Roof of Heaven Oberon cover just arrived.  I'm so excited.

I got  a dragonfly charm with it and I really don't like dragonflies.  I really was hoping for a sun charm.  Anybody want to trade a new sun charm for my new dragonfly charm?


----------



## histrue (Feb 13, 2009)

Ugh...I've resisted buying one of the Oberon covers so far.  But seeing the dangling charm is about to push me over the edge. Does anyone have the Dragonfly Pond cover?  If so, is the detail on the back as well, or is it entirely the pebbley leather?  I'm sooooooo close to cracking!!

Gigi


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's not one of their wrap-around designs, so it's only on the front.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Someone posted their K2 Pond cover in the last two days; let me see if I can find it.

Edit: Here we go--http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5337.0.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks cheshirenc for the wonderful idea. I got a celtic knot charm with my checkbook cover. It will go wonderfully with my Celtic Hounds Kindle cover (beta tester, so no charm).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

V said:


> Oberon should seriously consider putting this up on their website. The damn bungie was my single biggest complaint about the Oberon cover (I was really starting to *hate* securing it) and that little charm trick did wonders. It's the simplest thing in the world to do now.


Wonder if they'd send it to you with the charm already attached to the bungee if you asked? It'd be worth a shot for those thinking of ordering in the future.

I was bummed that I didn't get a charm with my bought-on-eBay ToL K1 cover. But after reading this I got to thinking I've got some loose charms floating around in my jewelry box so I rooted around - hula girl didn't seem appropriate, nor did the Mexican sombrero, but I found a silver heart charm & now it's hanging on my bungee. The heart has a squadron patch (DH was in the AF) on one side, but my name engraved on the back so it's all good. I was too impatient to keep trying to work the bungee through the hole so I just opened the ring on the charm & closed it up with pliers. Didn't do the prettiest job, but it's very closed. And way mo' easy to get the bungee on & off. I have nails so it's never been too difficult, but still - easier now  
Genius idea!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Wonder if they'd send it to you with the charm already attached to the bungee if you asked? It'd be worth a shot for those thinking of ordering in the future.
> 
> I was bummed that I didn't get a charm with my bought-on-eBay ToL K1 cover. But after reading this I got to thinking I've got some loose charms floating around in my jewelry box so I rooted around - hula girl didn't seem appropriate, nor did the Mexican sombrero, but I found a silver heart charm & now it's hanging on my bungee. The heart has a squadron patch (DH was in the AF) on one side, but my name engraved on the back so it's all good. I was too impatient to keep trying to work the bungee through the hole so I just opened the ring on the charm & closed it up with pliers. Didn't do the prettiest job, but it's very closed. And way mo' easy to get the bungee on & off. I have nails so it's never been too difficult, but still - easier now
> Genius idea!


They probably would do it if asked. Good idea!

I went rummaging on ebay to find charms for the zippers on my Kindle bags. LOL Of course, at this rate, the charms will probably be here before my Oberon shows up.....grrr.......


----------



## histrue (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks so much to those who responded to my earlier post about the Dragonfly Pond cover...I caved!  BUT - I ended up ordering the Forest cover in fern.  I just love the designs that wrap around.  I almost put the Tree of Life into my cart too, but figured I'd save that purchase for a birthday present or something!

The Forest cover reminds me of my hubby, who grew up in the Pacific Northwest...

Gigi


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> DD, I really think you're going to get it earlier than that. There was some confusion with the emails they sent out. All of the pre-orders should finish shipping this week and if you got the email saying it was completed, then it HAS been mailed out. I expect you'll get it sometime early next week.


Well, you were right, luv. That email really threw me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm glad you got it DD. I should be getting mine on Monday. I got the same exact email you did. I had to call them to sort things out.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Wonder if they'd send it to you with the charm already attached to the bungee if you asked? It'd be worth a shot for those thinking of ordering in the future.
> 
> I was bummed that I didn't get a charm with my bought-on-eBay ToL K1 cover. But after reading this I got to thinking I've got some loose charms floating around in my jewelry box so I rooted around - hula girl didn't seem appropriate, nor did the Mexican sombrero, but I found a silver heart charm & now it's hanging on my bungee. The heart has a squadron patch (DH was in the AF) on one side, but my name engraved on the back so it's all good. I was too impatient to keep trying to work the bungee through the hole so I just opened the ring on the charm & closed it up with pliers. Didn't do the prettiest job, but it's very closed. And way mo' easy to get the bungee on & off. I have nails so it's never been too difficult, but still - easier now
> Genius idea!


I got the wolf head and didn't want to put it on my Forest cover........so I have stolen your idea! Years ago when the charm bracelets were popular, a friend bought me a bookworm charm, which s now on my cover. He's cute, wearing his glasses & reading his book! 
Thanks again, cuz I woudln't have thought to look in the jewelry box. 
kjn


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

kjn33 said:


> I got the wolf head and didn't want to put it on my Forest cover........so I have stolen your idea! Years ago when the charm bracelets were popular, a friend bought me a bookworm charm, which s now on my cover. He's cute, wearing his glasses & reading his book!
> Thanks again, cuz I woudln't have thought to look in the jewelry box.
> kjn


I love having a charm on the bungie - but don't really like the tree of life charm on my creekbed maple... I think I will search out other charms too. I don;t have any spare ones in a jewlrey box, but should be able to pick one up since charms seem to be coming back.

Thanks for the idea everyone.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

You could do a websearch for pewter charms- that way your new aquisition won't clash with the Oberon button.

Just a thought......


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

*Flower* said:


> You could do a websearch for pewter charms- that way your new aquisition won't clash with the Oberon button.
> 
> Just a thought......


Good idea, I'm on it!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Hobby Lobby has all their charms on sale half off this weekend.  I got a nice little owl with green eyes for my Creekbed Maple cover.  He looks just insanely cute there. 

Also, ebay is apparently the island of misfit charms.  i have never gone searching on ebay for a charm I couldn't locate.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks - i will go a looking... and I didn;t even know Hobby Lobby had charms.

I saw a couple Brighton ones i loved too...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

TM said:


> I saw a couple Brighton ones i loved too...


And this is how **I** get in trouble. LOL Searching pewter charms (add in any theme) on ebay produces an amazing quantity of items that are mostly reasonably priced; sterling silver charms are less so, but some of them are absolutely gorgeous.

We're off to the Brighton store today; found a keyfob charm on ebay that I HAVE to have, either for the Kindle, one of the bags, or my purse. Luckily I thought to check the Brighton website before bidding; the auction was already twice what it costs in the stores with 2 days to go!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> And this is how **I** get in trouble. LOL Searching pewter charms (add in any theme) on ebay produces an amazing quantity of items that are mostly reasonably priced; sterling silver charms are less so, but some of them are absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> We're off to the Brighton store today; found a keyfob charm on ebay that I HAVE to have, either for the Kindle, one of the bags, or my purse. Luckily I thought to check the Brighton website before bidding; the auction was already twice what it costs in the stores with 2 days to go!


I think I am actually lucky that i do not have a broghton store near me... I would be spending way to much if I did. I do have one I can order from, and I have a pending order with them right now... they didn;t have one item in stock, so waiting to get it sent to them before they ship my order. I am so thinking of giving them a call and adding some more charms and fobs to the order.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here ar the two I got to go with my sky dragon cover, I hope one will look good with it


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

the enablers are at it again. I am worried about pulling the elastic out. was that hard?
Sylvia


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

intinst said:


> Here ar the two I got to go with my sky dragon cover, I hope one will look good with it


I like those... and both look like they would go.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

ak rain said:


> the enablers are at it again. I am worried about pulling the elastic out. was that hard?
> Sylvia


it was really easy on my Forest, a little harder on my Maple Creek. One thing i didnlt do was take the plastic out, I should have - may have made it easier.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ak rain said:


> the enablers are at it again. I am worried about pulling the elastic out. was that hard?
> Sylvia


Nope, It's just like threading a needle. It takes all of about 30 seconds to add the charm.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

ak rain said:


> the enablers are at it again. I am worried about pulling the elastic out. was that hard?
> Sylvia





KindleKay said:


> First take your K2 out. Then, take the plastic thingy out of the back of the cover....once that comes out you will be able to feel the ends of the bungee way down at the bottom of the pocket. It is easy to remove ithe bungee by lining up the metal ends of the bungee to the hole. Take one end out, slip the charm on, put the metal end back through the hole, replace the platic thingy. replace the Kindle. DONE!!!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I did notice on the Oberon site all the charms are sold on their bookmarks. So if there is one charm you really really want and can't find anyone to trade with, you could always buy it.

I am trying to narrow it down to 2...lol. I got the World Tree charm with my World Tree cover and got the same one with my new covers. Only one charm came with the 2 covers though so I have to order at least one bookmark for the charm.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I did notice on the Oberon site all the charms are sold on their bookmarks. So if there is one charm you really really want and can't find anyone to trade with, you could always buy it.
> 
> I am trying to narrow it down to 2...lol. I got the World Tree charm with my World Tree cover and got the same one with my new covers. Only one charm came with the 2 covers though so I have to order at least one bookmark for the charm.


Of course I had to go look. I have Dragonfly pond and I think the frog would be cute with it. I did get the dragonfly, which I love, but I think 2 charms would be just fine on my cover.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Does anyone know which charm comes with the Creek bed Maple?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Does anyone know which charm comes with the Creek bed Maple?


They appear to come somewhat randomly.
I did get the Tree with my CBM.

EL


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Does anyone know which charm comes with the Creek bed Maple?


Yes, I think they are random too. I got the dragonfly with Roof of Heaven


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Wouldn't this one be perfect with Roof of Heaven?

http://www.beadsandcharms.com/CELESTIAL-CRESCENT-MOON-STARS-AND-SUN-PEWTER-CHARM-1.aspx


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

I ordered the Creekbed Maple for K1 by mistake and had to return it.  Both the K1 and K2 Creekbed Maple covers came with the tree charm.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> First take your K2 out. Then, take the plastic thingy out of the back of the cover....once that comes out you will be able to feel the ends of the bungee way down at the bottom of the pocket. It is easy to remove ithe bungee by lining up the metal ends of the bungee to the hole. Take one end out, slip the charm on, put the metal end back through the hole, replace the platic thingy. replace the Kindle. DONE!!!


Thanks I was trying to fiqure out how to do it when I read your post. I got a cat charm with the Roof of Heaven (purple)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Would anyone like to trade? I have 2 trees and would like to trade one for a Sun or DragonFly?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Would anyone like to trade? I have 2 trees and would like to trade one for a Sun or DragonFly?


Sorry I have 2 trees too.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Two trees here also.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the dragon one better.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Me thinks they have a lot of tree charms in the bin right now!

I traded one (I had two) for a very nice howling wolf charm, and both recipients are extremely happy.

And the charms are different from the bookmark "charms" FWIW.

This Oberon addiction could get expensive...

Eric


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Would anyone like to trade? I have 2 trees and would like to trade one for a Sun or DragonFly?


Linda, I sent you a PM. I have 2 Dragonfly charms and no trees..


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Linda, I sent you a PM. I have 2 Dragonfly charms and no trees..


Got it.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Put my dragonfly on my butterfly cover this evening.  Thank you so much for the suggestion.  I have been trying to figure out what to do with such a cute charm.  Thanks again.
deb


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a sun charm and a dragonfly charm so far.  I ended up putting the sun charm on my butterfly cover.  

Is anyone doing anything else with the charms (besides putting them on K2 covers?) ??


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL - I'm using mine on my key chain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

I ordered a bookmark for my husband before Christmas and got a dragonfly charm. If anyone wants to trade, let me know. I just don't like insects!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm tempted to buy the Frog bookmark. I like the charm and it would go with my Dragonfly Pond cover. I got the dragonfly charm and it goes nicely. I'll put both on the bungee or trade them out.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I ordered a bookmark for my husband before Christmas and got a dragonfly charm. If anyone wants to trade, let me know. I just don't like insects!


If you want to trade for a tree I would like the dragon-fly


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I'm tempted to buy the Frog bookmark. I like the charm and it would go with my Dragonfly Pond cover. I got the dragonfly charm and it goes nicely. I'll put both on the bungee or trade them out.


That frog is so cute. I thought he'd look adorable on my daughter's Forest cover.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> That frog is so cute. I thought he'd look adorable on my daughter's Forest cover.


The only thing that disappointed me on the Oberon cover was that they left of the lilypad with the frog on it. Glad to know it is cute. Now here I go to order the bookmark. "sigh"


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> The only thing that disappointed me on the Oberon cover was that they left of the lilypad with the frog on it. Glad to know it is cute. Now here I go to order the bookmark. "sigh"


I know. I was waiting for that one to come out as a Kindle cover. I wanted it too, but don't like it nearly as much as the original.

LOL! You'll have to take pictures.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I ordered a bookmark for my husband before Christmas and got a dragonfly charm. If anyone wants to trade, let me know. I just don't like insects!


My dragonfly charm is taken.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a tree, would like to trade for a sun... any takers?


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a cat that I would love to exchange...any ideas?


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a tree that I'd love to exchange for a cat, PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe we should contact Oberon and see if they will sell the charms. I'm going to order a bookmark so that I can get the frog charm, but would prefer just to buy the charm.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Maybe we should contact Oberon and see if they will sell the charms. I'm going to order a bookmark so that I can get the frog charm, but would prefer just to buy the charm.


I've thought about it, but am afraid if we do, they'll stop including them with the order


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

NEW THOUGHT>>>
One could add an o ring to the charm and put it on the zipper of our Borsabella bags!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've thought about it, but am afraid if we do, they'll stop including them with the order


I agree if they start selling the charms they may stop including them with the order


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Anne said:


> I agree if they start selling the charms they may stop including them with the order


I'll stick to ordering the bookmark. Probably would be the same price anyway. The ribbon couldn't be that much, so the main price would be the charm.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

egh34 said:


> NEW THOUGHT>>>
> One could add an o ring to the charm and put it on the zipper of our Borsabella bags!!


**snicker**

Already done. Ordered two dragonfly charms off ebay to match the dragonfly pond cover. LOL Yes, I'm accessorizing my accessories now!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Oooo

*runs off to eBay*


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

I did not know about the charms! One more thing to look forward to  .  My ROH finally shipped yesterday, so ill have it next week.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> **snicker**
> 
> Already done. Ordered two dragonfly charms off ebay to match the dragonfly pond cover. LOL Yes, I'm accessorizing my accessories now!


**snicker*snicker** 
I've ordered three dragon charms for my Sky Dragon Cover, will use the one I like best.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK- I found something besides eBay: beadsandcharms.com!!  Search "pewter charms" and you get 34 pages!!!  You can always search for a specific type/style, too.

Uh oh....new addiction...now I will be adding charms to every zipper I have.  The best part?  Charms are about $ .50 each!!  Woo hoo!


----------



## histrue (Feb 13, 2009)

> NEW THOUGHT>>>
> One could add an o ring to the charm and put it on the zipper of our Borsabella bags!!


What a fab idea!! I just got my Borsa Bella bag last week...a charm would finish it off beautifully!

Gigi


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

My favorite charm shop is BlueMud http://www.bluemud.com/. It's an addiction. I think all of their charms are sterling though.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Sadly, Oberon doesn't sell the sun charm as a bookmark


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Btw, I had ordered an oberon bookmark along with my cover, and the charm and bookmark are not the same - the bookmark pewter decoration is larger and more substantial   I got it for a non-Kindle friend and it's lovely!


----------

